# a Pic of the "RB"



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

here is a pick of my "RB" the pic was taken after him and my caribe had a slight disagreement on something....this poor guy is stressed like no other in this pic...



bigredjeep said:


> here is a pick of my "RB" the pic was taken after him and my caribe had a slight disagreement on something....this poor guy is stressed like no other in this pic...


ok ill upload a pic shortly...my comp. is buggin
[/quote]









normally, the red goes farther back and reaches up his sides farther. Also i dont know WTF is up w. my camera this thing doesnt have red eyes...I know all my responses will be RB,but i jus figured id post a pic of his color, and at somepoint get a picture where the entire fish is there


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah I'd say Red Belly but nice nonthe less............


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

bigshawn said:


> Yeah I'd say Red Belly but nice nonthe less............


yea, just for my own curiosity, ami the only one who sees the "flame" going past his lateral line or what ever its called? I still cant beleive this thing is a RB, his parents must have done alot of drugs or something hahaha. isnt there a way to tell by a rayed fin?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

looks like a red to me. Not trying to bring you down. Piraya are mostly found in orange and yellow, but there are occasions when red is seen.

I can't be for sure, but the experts will be in shortly. Frank that is.

I see the lateral line, but no flame. Go to paint and point it out. Then post the new pic. 
But if it is a red, it has extreme color. Nice fish either way.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> looks like a red to me. Not trying to bring you down. Piraya are mostly found in orange and yellow, but there are occasions when red is seen.
> 
> I can't be for sure, but the experts will be in shortly. Frank that is.
> 
> ...


ill try to figure it out, im sure you guys are right, but till u actualy see a good pic of him, im more or less asking you to do the impossible, im also by no means trying to argue, its just i actualy see him, yall jus see crappy pics...i would be mad if its a RB, only cuz i paid 75 thinkin it was a piraya, but hes still my fav fish


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

might as well call me Picasso after this work of art hahaha...the "flames" i see are under theblack lines, also the red fades into a yellowish the higher it goes, but the resolution on my screen is less then adequate.. expanding the pic helps alot, sorry for being stubborn about this..but im real curious


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Color going past the lateral line is not unheard of in nattereri...it just isnt the norm. Nothing on that fish says piraya to me..if that is what you are thinking.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Color going past the lateral line is not unheard of in nattereri...it just isnt the norm. Nothing on that fish says piraya to me..if that is what you are thinking.


Oke doke, thanks ill stop callin it a piraya then, yall know more about em then me lol, ill try when im home in a month or so to get a pic, but i know im wrong at this point, again thanks!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

that p doesnt look to healthy mate....................................


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

what ever it is, it looks good. Nice colors.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

dezboy said:


> that p doesnt look to healthy mate....................................


what makes you think that, the busted jaw, or the missing side...this was done by my caribe lol. The caribe had been in the tank for less then 6 minutes (i went to take a pee and get food or beer or something). sure nuff 6 minutes later my ""RB" looks like my thanksgiving turkey after my family finished eating...I put him in a hospital tank for a week, with aqua salt, hes back out Truckin...good as new


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

thats the problem with caribe, they seem to be much more aggressive as a hole than the reds, and obviuosly more territorial......................hope the red is ok now like


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

dezboy said:


> thats the problem with caribe, they seem to be much more aggressive as a hole than the reds, and obviuosly more territorial......................hope the red is ok now like


hes 100% now, eats like a horse, and isnt afraid of much!


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

yeah it looks like a red.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

it is a red with very nice coloration!


----------

